# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Steroids on a plane

## Dr. Swolle

I fly back and fourth within Canada a few time a year and I always mail my gear to myself depending if I'm on or not and sometimes miss a few days because of it. I herd a lot a guys just put it in their stow away bags. Anyone ever do that?

----------


## Times Roman

yes. stow away bags works too. only bring enough to last until your mail arrives on the other side

----------


## austinite

I just fill my prescription vials with whatever Im using at the time.

----------


## Dr. Swolle

> I just fill my prescription vials with whatever Im using at the time.


Good call now I gotta get those

----------


## cj111

Am I the only one that thought about snakes on a plane when they read this title?

----------


## Armykid93

Nope I did to

----------


## RipOwens

Me three

----------


## beauzo

Me 4rd.

----------


## Enfermo

> Am I the only one that thought about snakes on a plane when they read this title?


 :LOL: not anymore

----------


## Squirrelmasterx7

This is an interesting post and something I needed more info on, since I'm in aviation I get to travel back and forth from countries and a lot of the countries I work to are central and South American countries and I haven't been ballsy enough to try and bring them through customs in Florida, any recommendations? Granted I'm still in the research phase I want to know if it's the cheaper and better way to go, even if you mail it to yourself you have the risk of your package still having to go through customs, I even though about buying a diabetic bracelet to fake the funk. SNAKES ON A PLANE!

----------


## Live for the PUMP

I was wondering this too. I stopped a cycle short when flying to Canada because I wasn't sure if they inspected checked bags. I wonder what the screening process is for checked bags? Do they put it through x-ray? Open and search? Have drug detectors? Who knows this information? Please share. If I travel with vials of test, deca , tren , syringes, will they find it?

----------


## Necromanncer

Interesting topic, I've wondered how the pros handle this too, with all the guest posing and travel etc...

----------


## smile

Is it better to have it in the checked baggage or in the carry-on bag ? 
I will be traveling to Europe next year and I want to bring gear from there , I know a place where the gear is pharmaceutical grade and you don't need a prescription and is cheaper than U.S.

----------


## C3RB3RUS

> Is it better to have it in the checked baggage or in the carry-on bag ? 
> I will be traveling to Europe next year and I want to bring gear from there , I know a place where the gear is pharmaceutical grade and you don't need a prescription and is cheaper than U.S.


checked, stick it with your toiletries man. how much do you want to bring back? i've never done it, but i have researched it, so don't take my word for it. I want to fly to cozumel mexico for Vacay and there are some legit places to buy gear there. i'll be bringing back 2 tren and one test. im not at all worried about it. the concern is for bombs! those employees have had it drilled into their head again and again to look for bomb shit. 3 vials should make it past in your checked shit no problem. ****, scratch off the labels and say it's insulin for your GF or something, only if you are confronted about it. which will most likely not happen because diabetics are all over the place. see where i'm going with this? that crap can be bought almost anywhere without a script. do you look like you do AAS? are you traveling with a female? i'm interested in how much you want to bring and how much you can get away with. keep this thread informed, would you? I've heard that it's easy to get gear. i'm not a member of any gym. i work for the Dep of Defense so i need no membership because there are free facilities where i work. getting a membership to a civilian gym would be awesome because it should be a lot easier for me to find some gear. GO FOR IT
my apologies if i I've offended anyone by talking about something I've never done myself

----------


## C3RB3RUS

> I just fill my prescription vials with whatever Im using at the time.


are there any steps for insuring that my insulin bottle is clean before i put tren in it? the average person doesn't know if color variants exist for insulin. this really shows how ****ing inexperienced i am, but most of you already know that.

----------


## smile

> checked, stick it with your toiletries man. how much do you want to bring back? i've never done it, but i have researched it, so don't take my word for it. I want to fly to cozumel mexico for Vacay and there are some legit places to buy gear there. i'll be bringing back 2 tren and one test. im not at all worried about it. the concern is for bombs! those employees have had it drilled into their head again and again to look for bomb shit. 3 vials should make it past in your checked shit no problem. ****, scratch off the labels and say it's insulin for your GF or something, only if you are confronted about it. which will most likely not happen because diabetics are all over the place. see where i'm going with this? that crap can be bought almost anywhere without a script. do you look like you do AAS? are you traveling with a female? i'm interested in how much you want to bring and how much you can get away with. keep this thread informed, would you? I've heard that it's easy to get gear. i'm not a member of any gym. i work for the Dep of Defense so i need no membership because there are free facilities where i work. getting a membership to a civilian gym would be awesome because it should be a lot easier for me to find some gear. GO FOR IT
> my apologies if i I've offended anyone by talking about something I've never done myself


It does make sense to put in with the toiletries and not try to hide it really hard. I just want to bring enough for 1 cycle like 2 vials of test,1 hcg and some tablets for PCT.

----------


## C3RB3RUS

are you shitting me, because i'm hearing a lot of talk about sexy body lifestyle and everything. i'm thinking about making this a permanent part of my life, not heart attack huge, but well good and meaty. you're huge! what about cycles after your smugglers mission? -nevermind that was Dr swole, sorry about that. he's competition size, ain't he?

----------


## CaptainSuperAwesome

I fly regularly and do not have access to prescription vials..any other suggestions? Always within Canada..usually Alberta to PEI

----------


## C3RB3RUS

> I fly regularly and do not have access to prescription vials..any other suggestions? Always within Canada..usually Alberta to PEI


well, i know in the united states that practically all 50 states sell Insulin /Humilin R without a script. i'm sorry to say, but i cannot attest to this personally. i've never bought humilin, period. http://forums.steroid.com/igf-1-lr3-...n-otc-nyc.html there is a link for the laws that was posted by Java

----------


## Igifuno

I've done it before in checked baggage and had no issues. Took one bottle of tren with 2mls in it. Was pretty paranoid though and will not do it again.

Mailing it to yourself is much better IMO

----------


## AverageGymRat

I had clen , T3, and test vial buried in my protein powder in the luggage and it all worked out.

----------

